# Brinkmann Smoke 'N Grill (not the bullet one)



## pblmt (Feb 23, 2009)

So I went to Home Depot and looked at this smoker.  It was in the box so I couldn't see it set up, but from what I can see it's shaped like the smoke and pit (a side barrel shape with a firebox on the side), but this one is only $159.

I've searched the net and cannot find any info on it - I think it might be discontinued.    Does anyone know about this or have any experience with it?

Thank you!

- Peter


----------



## rivet (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi there,

I have one of those and think its a great unit with a few mods. Check out this thread (link below), I think you will find a lot of info there.

You can also check out the "charcoal smokers" forums (where this thread resides) and find a lot more relating to your Brinkmann. Goo0d luck!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=16803


----------



## deoredx (Feb 24, 2009)

Actually I'm wondering if the opposite is true, too brand new on the market to find much info.  Last week the only offset smoker my local HD had was the Silver Smoker, and I watched them sell the last one they had.  I went in there yesterday and they had the display revamped and restocked, this Brinkman offset smoker was brand new in the display.


----------



## qarawolf1 (Feb 24, 2009)

i bought one of the smokers at home depot, a brinkmann smoke 'n grill model 810 3038-s and have not been able to find any info on the enternet, not even on brinkmanns own sight. looks like a good rig, but i am new at smokers and what so i know. if any one has one and could let me know how they rate, i would appreciate that
qarawolf1


----------



## smoking gun (Feb 25, 2009)

I haven't seen the one at Home Depot but I assume it's the same as the one I got at Walmart. Looks like walmart doesn't carry it anymore. It's a fine smoker once you do the mods. The steel is a little on the lightweight side (on this model) so I added an extra layer in the bottom of the firebox to keep it from burning out prematurely. Added tuning plates to even out the heat in the chamber and a charcoal basket to improve the airflow to the charcoal. Also extended the stack down into the chamber. It does a great job.


----------



## qarawolf1 (Mar 12, 2009)

the new smoke 'n grill si like the smoke 'n pit pro. it has the long charcoal rack in the main barrel and room to grill in the small box. it is sold only at home depot and is so new there is no info on the internet yet. i think it will be a good smoker. i'll know soon.
qara


----------



## mharrison (Mar 12, 2009)

Well, if it is like the Smoke 'N Pit Pro, then I would like it. I'm using a SNPP and have been really happy with it. I am planning to do a few mods to it though now that I've found this site!

I plan to bring down the stack and add a tuning plate on my old SNPP.


----------



## tubadude (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm interested in doing the mods on mine, but the link posted no workie.


----------



## bpilgrim (Sep 11, 2009)

First post here!

So, I just picked one of these up at Home Depot last night (the horizontal smoke'n'grill that looks like a smoke'n'pit.)  But then I saw it mentioned somewhere that the walmart version, with a slightly different model number but the same price, is actually made from slightly thicker steel.  Anyone here had a look at both?  

Thanks!
Paul


----------



## coyote-1 (Sep 11, 2009)

Welcome!
I didn't see the Walmart item. But the HomeDepot Brinkmann is an OK unit. As others have said, the steel is a bit light; if I had one I'd keep it in the garage when not being used to avoid early rust-through. But it ought work well enough.


----------



## bpilgrim (Sep 11, 2009)

Thanks!  I was just curious whether it would be worth making the exchange.  I have a hard time imagining that it would be a dramatic difference and the walmart version is a online order and ship-to-store item, so I wouldn't really get to see that one without ordering it.

Thanks,
-Paul


----------



## 3montes (Sep 11, 2009)

I have an snp and love it. I have a firebox and manifold mod being done for it which should improve it greatly and extend my smoking season up here in the hinterland.
I have the old style snp which is the heavier gauge steel. It is quite a heavy unit to push around. If I remember my kids bought it for me for fathers day at Wal Mart at least 10 years ago. I remember they left the price tag on the box. $89.00 what a deal 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Brinkmans web site shows an snp they retail at about $379.00 if I remember correctly. I beleive that one to be more like the old style with the heavier gauge steel. Haven't seen that one in any stores. They all carry the lighter gauge steel ones.

You will be able to turn out some great eats on your snp. It's quite versatile. From grilling to smoking you can do it all. You will learn plenty from this forum. Lots of great folks here willing to answer questions and help out.
Enjoy your snp


----------



## bpilgrim (Sep 12, 2009)

Well, I looked at the box again tonight and it lists the weight as 73 lbs.  The info on the walmart page here (http://www.walmart.com/catalog/produ...ndingMethod=rr) lists a shipping weight of 118 lbs.  So it seems like there really may be a substantial difference in price.

So, I think I may return my unopened one from Home Depot and order the other at Walmart - especially considering they're the exact same price.

Or, I could get something else. Is there any advantage to the Char-grill smokin'pro that's worth the extra $40?

Thanks!
Paul


----------



## hawkman1 (Sep 12, 2009)

the one at home depot *Cooking Surface *: 1082 Sq In

at walmart Over 1,200 square inches of total cooking area 

so it might be bigger at walmart not thicker metal


----------

